# U LIKE EARLY swans TRY slab!(from u.k) discension album very very good album akin to



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*U like early swans try slab!(from u.k) discension album very very good album akin to*

SWANS, yes SLAB! were at a time the SWANS OF U.K,im listening tothis album often avant-garde noise-rock and hard funk now that cool.release in 1987 this classic among brutal skronk genra, is like a groovier early swans less dark but still, bass utter loudness factor , guitar laden heavy and it's mostly slow pace .

:tiphat:


----------

